# [SOLVED] sony vegas network rendering



## Yuri Boomer (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey,

This is a pretty simple and basic question, but here it goes. So I have one computer, is it possible to use the sony vegas network on my single computer? 
I mean I already did but it keeps saying failed and it doesn't give further info.. 


O and does anyone know how to get the segments you render to have audio? so if all hope is lost I can just put all the segments in a file 

Thanks, guys


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: sony vegas network rendering*

Network rendering is designed to be used to free up your main editing machine by farming off some of the rendering to other computers on your network - it defeats the purpose (and as you have found out by experience - doesn't work) if you try to use it on one machine.
If you are having trouble rendering large projects there are a couple of ways around it:

* render scenes of your project out using a low loss or lossless codec (such as the Matrox 10 bit codecs) then when all are rendered import them into a new project and export them out as a whole, adding audio in this step. This is often done for projects that have complex layers and/or multiple effects as Vegas struggles to render these types of projects in one go

* convert the files before importing them to your timeline to a more editing-friendly format and codec - some file formats and codecs are more easily worked with in your NLE than the native format they come in as straight from your camera - this particularly applies to some High Definition file types

Many video editors use these types of steps within their workflow - convert the files before editing, export segments out (sometimes to software such as After Effects for adding effects) then importing them in to a new project to join them and add audio to the final mix.


----------



## Yuri Boomer (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: sony vegas network rendering*

Thanks, thanks yo your post I figured out whats wrong  

But for me, the rendering network worked, I couldn't render certain things normally, but I could do it using that option for some reason. But after reading your post I disabled the layers with .mov files and suddenly I was able to render it, only with the render network option though.

Thanks alot


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

thanks for posting back and sharing your solution - yes, Vegas doesn't like .mov files I'm told - transcode them to .avi first using a close to lossless codec - some of the Matrox ones work well - this article explains a good workflow for Vegas


----------

